# RB25 Build and Swap.



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

This build my build thread from GTR-Canada. Hope you guys enjoy :thumbsup:


This is the Quonset.









Inside.








Backside.









RB's are everywhere.

Freshly Pulled.








Stale.








Rotten.









I was running 15(16spike)psi of boost and bagging way too hard with no fueling for way too long.

This Happened:









So I swapped the broke ass rb20 turbo with an r33 rb25 turbo:









































Turned boost down to stock, then this happened:








The dipstick popped out and fertilized my entire engine bay. Way too much blow-by.

The next saturday I decided to do this:

































Now im getting parts for this:

































A blown r33 rb25 i picked up in January. The #2 cylinder popped.

























I have some gtr injectors, still need a top mount fuel rail:









A side mount intake plenum:


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

GTS was raped of its A/C today.

Before.








After.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Started half-stripping, de-greasing, taping and sanding the engine bay for paint.


















Hopefully start painting tomorrow.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Hid the fuse box today. Alot easier than i though it was going to be.









Pulled all the relays and a few fuses so it would fit through the hole.








Had to rip off a bunch of tape on the wiring harness to allow it to make the bend.








Test fitted then taped it up again.









Gonna look much cleaner i think.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Im gonna spray all over this bitch.
















First thin coat.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Whipped out the SuperClean.

















3rd Coat Drying.









Painted the Bonnet Hinges too.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Coming back together.
























Looks like some ******* satanic bat-mobile ****.

You can see it looks way cleaner with the fuse box hidden. I broke the goddamn outside wiper socket thingy... so ill have to order in. Adam?


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

I used a couple bolts. Did you think i just left the box lid off? Im gonna do something else to protect it, but i dont know what yet. Maybe mount a shield type thing to that bracket on the front thats doing nothing.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Started stripping the block today.


















Water lines.

















Crushed Oil Pan. Full of thick metal shavings.

































Best puller ever.

























Water Pump.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Slugs in.









Slugs out.


















#1. Cracked ring lands and a broken ring.









#2. A ******* mess.

















#3. Cracked ring lands









#4. Cracked ring lands and a broken ring.









#5. Cracked ring lands.









#6. Cracked ring lands.









Crank out.









Things.









The rod bearings were ok, but the main bearings were ******.

























Bare!









I called a few machine shops today and hopefully the block will be out before the end of the week. Then i have the head to deal with.:thumbs:


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Way too much **** arrived.










-ARP head studs
-Billet aluminum fuel rail
-rb26 440cc injectors(for a start)
-walbro 255lph fuel pump
-hicas lock bar
-water pump
-oil pump
-nismo adjustable fuel pressure regulator
-timing belt
-full gasket set


















Still much more to come.

I finished with the complete hicas removal, minus the lock bar. I rerouted the hicas pressure line from the pump to the 'p/s cooler' then back to the reservoir. So i dont need a non-hicas p/s pump! Still need fasten some of the lines down. Also, started putting back in some of the wiring harness.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Gonna save the rest of the thread for later..


----------



## wilton383 (May 2, 2008)

good luck with the build


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Will have the block back from the machine shop soon, so the build begins next week. **** yeah.

Got a GTR fmic for a good price, as well as a diy piping kit. Thanks Rickieroo!









No happenin:









Tore out this:









Made some brackets out of this:

































I threaded one of the mounts so i could throw a nut on to fasten the rightside bracket:









Test fitted:

























Painted:









Im gonna use rubber washers/grommets to dampen them vibrations. :thumbs:


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Progress.

Bored, honed and decked.


















Crank in.









86.5mm slugs in.









Rear main.









Pumps.









Things.









Studs.


















Head.









Cams.









I dont have the intake cam -> sprocket bolt so Im stuck here for now.









Oil pan is not on because im waiting on an angle wrench to finish up the rods. Getting closer.. and im ******* fired up for it.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Hot.









Cold.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Shes in boys.

Pilot bushing.

















Being a **** tease.

















Finally some penetration.









I will never drop an RB in by myself again.. almost committed suicide a couple times.


----------



## APL (Dec 26, 2008)

Week old pics:


















Stock throttle cable too :thumbs:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great progress buddy! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

great build mate!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Keep 'em comming :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good mate, nice work!


----------



## R32OkiAllDay (Nov 25, 2008)

nice build man.
keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------

